# Rainbows in a Tang tank



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have noticed a number of people have talked about putting rainbows in a tang tank and I am thinking of the same thing.

At my LFS yesterday, I noticed a 75 gallon tank full of a number of large rainbows (different species). The tank was wonderfully aquascaped and the adult rainbows were just gorgeous. So I asked the clerk how much and was told that they aren't for sale. So I asked if there were other tanks with rainbows. He said no, but a big shipping is coming soon. He continued that as soon as they set up that tank, all the rainbows that had been in their tanks for months were sold out. Wow, I can see why!

So, now that I like rainbows, I'm thinking of adding some to my tang tank. I have a 55 gallon. It contains the following: brevis (4), multis (3), julis (3), e. descampis (4) and caudopunc (2). Is it overstocked? Yes, I know because the julis force everyone to the top. I'll be moving some of the fish to another 55 within the next week or so, but I was curious, assuming that I had I got rid of half the fish in the above list, how many rainbows should I keep in a 55 gallon tank?

Thanks,


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are many different rainbow species, some appropriate for keeping with Tangs, some not. In addition, you have rainbows that grow anywhere from 1.5" to 7", so just like cichlids, it is dependent upon exactly which species we are talking about.

Which cichlids are you keeping in the 55 and which are you moving out?


----------



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

I was thinking of Melanotaenia sp...

I will probably split the tangs into two tanks:

brevis, juli (x2), caduopunc (x2)--55 gallon
multi, e. descampsi (x4), juli(x1)--55 gallon

rainbowfish in each tank--how many would you suggest?


----------



## mielkeal (Mar 3, 2006)

You could keep a group of 6 or so in there. Rainbows are pretty fast and stay more in the center heigth of the tank. Be careful with fish store bought rainbows. Many are diseased or hybrids. Take a close look for any sores on the bodies or ematiated or deformed looks. They are generally hardy fish but are subject to disease in crowded fish farm conditions. Check out bowheads forum on the net and aquabid. Rarefish at LAX sells great ones and has a few auctions right now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

morefish4me said:


> I was thinking of Melanotaenia sp...


There are MANY Melanotaenia sp... They grow from 2" to 7"... anything in particular in mind?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Also, rainbows are generally classed as omnivorous and can be prone to bloat like some cichlids are.
They are gorgeous, but many don't look as nice or do as well in hard water.
Do you have the larger julies... regani or marlieri?


Fogelhund said:


> morefish4me said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of Melanotaenia sp...
> ...


This is what Fogelhund was referring to:
Melanotaenia affinis
Melanotaenia ajamaruensis
Melanotaenia angfa
Melanotaenia arfakensis
Melanotaenia australis
Melanotaenia batanta
Melanotaenia boesemani
Melanotaenia caerulea
Melanotaenia catherinae
Melanotaenia corona
Melanotaenia duboulayi
Melanotaenia eachamensis
Melanotaenia exquisita
Melanotaenia fluviatilis
Melanotaenia fredericki
Melanotaenia goldiei
Melanotaenia gracilis
Melanotaenia herbertaxelrodi
Melanotaenia irianjaya
Melanotaenia iris
Melanotaenia japenensis
Melanotaenia kamaka
Melanotaenia lacustris
Melanotaenia lakamora
Melanotaenia maccullochi
Melanotaenia maylandi
Melanotaenia misoolensis
Melanotaenia monticola
Melanotaenia mubiensis
Melanotaenia nigrans
Melanotaenia ogilbyi
Melanotaenia oktediensis
Melanotaenia papuae
Melanotaenia parkinsoni
Melanotaenia parva
Melanotaenia pierucciae
Melanotaenia pimaensis
Melanotaenia praecox
Melanotaenia pygmaea
Melanotaenia rubripinnis
Melanotaenia sexlineata
Melanotaenia solata
Melanotaenia s. inornata
Melanotaenia s. rubrostriata
Melanotaenia s. splendida
Melanotaenia s. tatei
Melanotaenia sylvatica
Melanotaenia synergos
Melanotaenia trifasciata
Melanotaenia utcheensis
Melanotaenia vanheurni
It would be nice if the lfs would give you a list of what's comming in so you could
do a little research in the meantime.
Alicem


----------



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Melanotaenia splendida


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Apparently there are several splendida.
(Sorry, I didn't know...)

Melanotaenia splendida: 
..... australis 4"
..... inornata 6"
..... rubrostriata 6"
..... splendida splendida 6"
..... tatei 4"

A couple google searches netted this about the two smaller ones:


> Scientific Name:
> Melanotaenia splendida tatei
> Family: Melanotaeniidae
> Origin: Australia
> ...





> Melanotaenia australis
> Size/Length: Males to 4.3" (11 cm), females to 3.2" (8 cm)
> Similar species: Other sub-species of Melanotaenia splendida, other Melanotaenia, Chilatheria
> Habitat: Western Australia (Swan River) and in the Northern Territory.
> ...


Maybe you can find more info than me.
hth,
Alicem


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

dont know if it'll work with your tank, but i love my Glossolepis Incisus.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Melanotaenia splendida splendida is a pretty big rainbow, and will predate on fry if it can. I would recommend 5-6 of them.

Given the size of your fish, Melanotaenia praecox, parva or even boesmani would be better choices, but the splendida will do fine as well. I just find that I like to keep rainbows, that are closer to the size cichlids I keep.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

_M. praecox_ are one of the few acidic-neutral pH found rainbowfish, do they do okay in a Lake Tang tank?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

M praecox certainly are beauties and stay relatively small.
To keep them looking their best, I wouldn't put them in a tank with a GH over 6 or 8.
Try it if you want, I'm just sayin'...

I agree with Sulfurhead, I like my Glossolepis Incisus (Irian Jaya) or "Red Rainbow".
They can grow _up to _6". 
They'll take the harder water ok and since you have a 55G (I assume it's 4' long) they should be fine.

Probably any of them will eat small fry if given the chance. 
Rainbows have a small throat, so the bigger fry should be ok.

Which ever rainbow you choose, put them in with the _milder cichlids_.
Add them in a school of at least 5. 
A school of one type rainbow looks the best in a tank. Also, if they are all the same type,
there's less chance of one getting picked on all the time.
hth,
Alicem


----------

